

Ask News.YC: Do you know of a world-class startup focused PR firm? - staunch

I already know of Schwartz Communications from PG's "The Submarine" essay. Anyone know of any other firms like them that are worth checking out?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
sharpshoot
Mozilla's PR firm was Spark PR

------
nickhac
I dont know if we are "world class" - but at www.ShiftedPixels.com , we work
with a number of early stage technology/web startups and deliver measurable,
profitable results in both Traditional and Online PR.

We are startup people ourselves and know the pains in dealing with PR and
Marketing jerks. They shirk accountability, they don't get the web and they
avoid emerging trends. And worst of all - they still think a 50k+ launch party
will make your startup great.

Let us know if you have any questions, we would be happy to have a friendly
chat about how shifted pixels online pr can help your startup.

Nick - www.ShiftedPixels.com

